
CRUD, search, pagination, segmentation The same admin panels again and again - jacobclaerhout
https://blog.forestadmin.com/myth-4-i-would-never-externalize-my-admin-panels-development/
======
johnwheeler
This is purely a marketing post? How did it front page with 3 votes 9 hours
ago? Is it a YC company?

